# Gas on the move-legality ???



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
Following discussion on another thread, does anyone know if it is legal to drive in the UK with a gas powered heater in operation?
My German import Dethleffs handbook clearly states that the Truma Combi CAN be operated whilst moving, but subject to legality in different areas. Is it legal to drive in the UK with a gas heater in operation? (Or should I ask, is there anything in UK law that makes it ILLegal !!)
Many thanks.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Pull up at a garage next to the pumps and ask at the kiosk  

bf


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Strangely enough, I HAD thought of turning it off before filling up......
:lol: 
But seriously though.............


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know what others do john but as soon as we up sticks i swwitch the gas off at the tank. big frank ps this is our first Mh so i may be wrong. no boubt somewone will love to put mr right BF


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

When just doing short trips throughout the day, I will leave the fridge lit on gas. Saves a lot of messing about switching to 12v etc.

Always used to turn gas off when moved.Never bother now. I would also suggest that if the manufacturer intended you to turn the gas off so often,it would make it easier to do so.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Hi All
> Following discussion on another thread, does anyone know if it is legal to drive in the UK with a gas powered heater in operation?
> My German import Dethleffs handbook clearly states that the Truma Combi CAN be operated whilst moving, but subject to legality in different areas. Is it legal to drive in the UK with a gas heater in operation? (Or should I ask, is there anything in UK law that makes it ILLegal !!)
> Many thanks.


*Don't *quote me on this but I am not too sure there is anything that makes it against the law... But do you really want to have a fire alight while you are driving.......

It is against the law to pull up at a petrol station with a flame I think though... Will try to find out a bit more when at work tomorrow night....


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We always turn the gas off before moving, then if the worst was to happen there is no chance of a gas leak from pipes or appliances. Also means that the gas bottles are easier to deal with in case of accidents.
Our gas control is very easy to get to and just takes a turn of a lever to switch it off!

Tina


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Likewise don't quote me on this either, but it is my understanding that our law differs from European law in as much as, for us it is legal to do something unless we are expressly forbidden to do so. Whereas in European law it is illegal to do something unless permitted to do so, if you see what I mean.

So I would think we would be allowed to travel with the heater on

It is also because of this basic difference that we have the A Frame situation!



Andrew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

androidGB said:


> it is my understanding that our law differs from European law in as much as, for us it is legal to do something unless we are expressly forbidden to do so. Whereas in European law it is illegal to do something unless permitted to do soAndrew


I have to say that's not correct, by a long way. Taking that line of thought even a short distance would mean it's illegal to fart in France, and I know for sure a) there is no legislation against it, and b) people do, with impunity. (That's another word for pleasure...)

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As I said I could be wrong, and your well crafted argument would appear to prove it. :lol: 

Anyway it's too boring a subject to waste any time on.


Andrew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

androidGB said:


> As I said I could be wrong, and your well crafted argument would appear to prove it. :lol: Anyway it's too boring a subject to waste any time on. Andrew


lol - couldn't agree more <reaches for Talisker>.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

krull said:


> .... I would also suggest that if the manufacturer intended you to turn the gas off so often,it would make it easier to do so.


You have a lot more faith in the manufacturers than I do

8)


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

My car runs on LPG should I turn this off before driving as well? 8O


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

In a Motorhome I owned there was a warning sticker on the dashboard advising to ensure gas was turned off prior to driving the vehicle :roll: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've posted on this before in the context of running your fridge from gas while travelling. It's illegal in France.
http://www.dometicmanuals.com:8080/1998/821/269053en.pdf
See page 7, section 5.2.3

Regarding heaters, here is some relevant EU stuff that will affect us in the UK:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-112616.html#112616

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas heating on the move*

Hi

If I start the engine and still have the gas heating on, the gas supply turns itself off.

I do not however turn off bottles etc

Russell


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> My car runs on LPG should I turn this off before driving as well? 8O


 are you thick or what there is no pilot light with your car. :lol:

Big frANK


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Even Stranger*

All this discussion of Danger makes me wonder ...

Is it legal to bundle a load of dead leaves in dry paper, roll them up tightly, set fire to them and balance them in your mouth whilst driving ...

As if anyone would ;-)


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Dave-So it looks like I was right-

"1.1.6.2. no uncontrolled release due to an accident can occur. Means shall be provided to stop the flow of LPG by installing a device directly after a cylinder or container mounted regulator or if the regulator is mounted remote from the cylinder or container, a device shall be installed directly before the hose or pipe from the cylinder or container and an additional device shall be installed after the regulator".

So given that my van was produced well before this legislation and thus does not have any kind of device to prevent "uncontrolled release" due to an accident, it is illegal in European law for me to use it whilst driving.....but is that interpretation right? i.e. is that law retrospective, or does it apply to ALL lpg equipped vehicles of any age?


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mmmmm, I read a similar thread some time back re this with a few people again saying that yes they ran with the gas on usually for the fridge. Well, I thought, why not fridge on 12 volt c**p. Now OK our RV is a little older (like 29 years) and it may just have been coincidence but the main gas valve sprang a leak through the spindle seals a little while after we began this. When off the spindle is stable/tight and when on is lose, sort of, and can therefore 'chatter' and thus my guess damage the seal. As said could be coincidence but apart form the various arguments we no longer travel with the gas on, having replaced the valve unit (permanent LPG tank as normal for an RV).

Si


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought there was a law concerning naked flames within 25 yards of a highway. Which is why you have to chose your layby carefully to brew up legally. Personally I always turn the gas off at the cylinder. Would not like to appear irresponsible in the event of an accident and giving more fuel to the anti caravan/motorhome brigade. Pun not intended!!...lol


----------

